
Hackers Connected to China Have Compromised U.S. Government Systems, CISA Says - apta
https://www.nextgov.com/cybersecurity/2020/09/hackers-connected-china-have-compromised-us-government-systems-cisa-says/168455/
======
dfv
Are they also reporting that the pope is still catholic?

